# Best Wax for white car?



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Well I have just bought the trouble and strife a new toy and it's the first time we have had WHITE 










So just thought I would ask for some advice on the best wax for the colour

Cheers

Craig :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi There 

DoDo juice Supernatural Hybrid works very well on white and Silver motors mate. Quite dear.
Collnite 845 also a very good wax (cheaper) :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Looks the t1ts squire! Best colour IMO and a few of these in our estate. That the VXR Artic edition?

Alternatively perhaps go for the Werkstat Acrylic Kit?

Failing that I have a sample pot of Dodo Juice Diamond White if you want to swap ?


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Grommit said:


> Looks the t1ts squire! Best colour IMO and a few of these in our estate. That the VXR Artic edition?
> 
> Alternatively perhaps go for the Werkstat Acrylic Kit?
> 
> Failing that I have a sample pot of Dodo Juice Diamond White if you want to swap ?


Yes she is number 73 of 500 fella, Remus Exhaust as Standard as apposed to the Standard exhaust on the Corsa VXR.

Thanks for the advice :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm currently using SN Hybrid on a white Merc and getting great results.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> I'm currently using SN Hybrid on a white Merc and getting great results.


On Calcite White??


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

ArcticVXR said:


> Yes she is number 73 of 500 fella, Remus Exhaust as Standard as apposed to the Standard exhaust on the Corsa VXR.
> 
> Thanks for the advice :thumb:


No problem. Looks the business. Remus will sounds fantastic too.

You may want to kick her out of it and have a wee shot from time to time :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Supernautral hybrid










Body Wrap










Think you'll agree, body wrap pips it!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

I run a Vauxhall Owners Club so that's my chance to take her for a wee drive :thumb:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Raceglaze 55 my favourite on mine so far :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze for final prep, followed by Meguiars #16 Wax:



Duragloss Track Claw following a full machine prep:










Chemical Guys 50/50 wax following full machine prep:










Just three possibilities that I have enjoyed using, but in honesty if you get the prep right, then you are on to a winner in terms of looks... my gut reaction would be to go with Meguiars #16 or Collinite 476S on white, following a good paint prep.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

maggi133 that looks stunning with the BW on :doublesho


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

As opposed to a wax I would use the Werkstat Acrylic Kit from Polished Bliss

Great bit of kit! :thumb:

Seems to be the preferred choice for white car owners


----------



## retsofkram (Jan 14, 2010)

Depending on budget?, but if your looking for a wax then swissvax glacier is superb, gives a really nice soft shine (which also does do as claimed IMO of reducing the black streaks from appearing) or for a sharp, clean mirror type look using a sealant; Gtechniq C2 never lets me down and gives me that look instantly with built in longevity as well.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Any wax will work and the finish you get will be dependant on what prep work you put in. no need to spend any more than £20 on any wax :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

On white, I would go for either Wolf's Chemicals Body Wrap or the Werkstat Acrylic kit. :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Almost anything provided the cars prepped well and glazed..


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> Almost anything provided the cars prepped well and glazed..


That looks stunning as well mate, what was that finished with?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

If I remember correctly Crystal Rock or Royale.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> On white, I would go for either Wolf's Chemicals Body Wrap or the Werkstat Acrylic kit. :thumb:


+1 and also CG Blacklight over EZ Glaze is brilliant too.:thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze for final prep, followed by Meguiars #16 Wax:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, loving the Burg :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Cheers for all the comments guys plenty to keep the wallet busy :thumb:


----------



## wiggy153 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have #271! =]

I used a bit of Super Natural, nice finish but not as shiny as some of these pics! All in the prep though 

I've had mine for a year now, i'd listen out for wheel bearings had two replaced on warranty


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

badman1972 said:


> maggi133 that looks stunning with the BW on :doublesho


Thank you  it's lovely. I put another layer down last night. Really getting to grips with it now, it really appreciates being worked into the paint thoroughly and the finish as you can see... stunning!


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Been getting fantastic results on white cars with FK1000p recently, will upload some photos when i get home.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Anything really, a lot look to sealants on white in particular...:thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I alway found waxes gave hardly anything to the finish on my old white car, but for the little difference I found Dodo's Light Fantastic to be nicer than their Diamond White. And good old Colli 476 to give the look I liked the most.


----------

